# The Gimp



## Alain Protopopoff (29 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,
J'ai téléchargé The Gimp sur mon power book G4, mais le fichier téléchargé ne s'ouvre pas.
Pouvez-vous me guider?
Merci d'avance
Alain


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2008)

bonjour

Et où tu l'as pris? bonne vesrsion?

Ett 'as installé X11?

ca se passe là
http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

essaye Livequartz: http://www.rhapsoft.com/


----------



## Alain Protopopoff (30 Mars 2008)

Merci,

Je vais essayer.


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Avril 2008)

Alain Protopopoff a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai téléchargé The Gimp sur mon power book G4, mais le fichier téléchargé ne s'ouvre pas.
> Pouvez-vous me guider?
> Merci d'avance
> Alain



les premières pages du tutoriel d'Ericb pour OpenOffice t'expliquent comment installer X11 et quels peuvent être les problèmes rencontrés les plus fréquents.
http://fr.openoffice.org/docs/MacOSX_Install_fr_HowTo_OOo2_V1.4.pdf

une fois X11 installé, tu peux télécharger The Gimp tout compilé sur le lien déjà donné par Pascalformac, soit à travers des ports d'applications et librairies unix, qui te feront tout recompiler sur ta machine. C'est plus compliqué mais plus intéressant aussi (on est dans une rubrique Unix après tout). il y en existe deux :
http://www.finkproject.org/
http://www.macports.org/


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2008)

et si tu t'en sors pas 
seashore
( pas besoin de X11)


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Avril 2008)

oui en fait tout dépend de ton besoin, si c'est un logiciel de retouche de photos gratuit, il y a plein d'alternatives avec moins de fonctions que Gimp et gratuites, si c'est un logiciel très élaboré se rapprochant de Photoshop (j'ai dit se rapprochant, je n'ai pas dit équivalent, pas de troll please  ), Gimp est probablement ce qu'il te faut.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2008)

The gimp c'est quand même une grosse galère comparé à Livequartz (et surtout c'est moche avec x11)


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2008)

si ce n'est qu'affaire d'ergonomie il reste le gimpshop
( pas à jour mais c'est gimp avec un look toshop)

edit 
et en basique y a plein de choix 
dont le photoshop gratuit  (depuis peu)


----------



## David_b (6 Avril 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> The gimp c'est quand même une grosse galère comparé à Livequartz (et surtout c'est moche avec x11)


Oui mais il est puissant et efficace :love:
Photoshop au boulot, Gimp chez moi (je suis pas Crésus)


----------

